
Show HN: Mockit – Open-source app to create and configure HTTP mocked endpoints - boyneyy123
https://mockit.netlify.com/
======
mattherman
Another alternative that I have had good experience with is Mountebank -
[http://www.mbtest.org/](http://www.mbtest.org/)

It doesn't have a nice GUI like this, but it is extremely flexible in the
information you can match on for returning your mocked responses.

------
simonhamp
Any plans to build from an OpenAPI Spec descriptor file? Ideally v3

~~~
boyneyy123
Hey,

No nothing yet, but did you want to create an issue explaining the feature?
[https://github.com/boyney123/mockit/issues/new](https://github.com/boyney123/mockit/issues/new)

I can take a look and see what we can do

~~~
Shelnutt2
Tools looks great! I've added an issue here for openapi:
[https://github.com/boyney123/mockit/issues/5](https://github.com/boyney123/mockit/issues/5)
. I have quite a few specifications in openapi v2 (swagger). It'd be helpful
to support both v2 and v3 (as op requested) of the OpenAPI format.

Thanks!

------
zokier
I guess this would be somewhat comparable to WireMock?
[http://wiremock.org/](http://wiremock.org/)

The GUI looks pretty, but I'm not sure how useful that is in practice for
automated tests at least.

~~~
philjackson
I've met these products mostly in the context of front-end engineers needing
endpoints that don't exist yet.

Useful for QA testers too.

------
sethammons
Seems like a more featureful version of something I wrote a long while ago to
ease testing, fakettp: github.com/sethgrid/fakettp. Mine requires a json
config and can act as a proxy, intercepting given paths and overriding
responses. Not sure if I added dynamic response based on an http header. The
post's utility seems really polished with a nice ui.

~~~
boyneyy123
Hey,

Yeah I will check that repo out and see what you've got.

Thanks, hopefully the UI is easy enough for people to do what they need to. :)

------
mrjasongorman
Really easy to get things up and running. Love the chaos monkey feature!

------
dobecker
I've been looking for a tool like this most recently. The criteria where

* no java * lightweight docker implementation * self hosted

Funny how a perfect solution randomly pops up on the front page. I will check
it out the coming week, thank you very much! :)

~~~
geospeck
A similar tool that stumbled upon recently is duckrails:
[https://github.com/iridakos/duckrails](https://github.com/iridakos/duckrails)

It's got some nice features like building dynamic mocks with JavaScript or
Ruby, cause delays, timeouts etc..

------
kissgyorgy
The chaos monky is a bit agressive, throwing a stack trace on every request.
:) I think it's a bug with it's implementation.

~~~
boyneyy123
Ha yeah, maybe its a bit too much. Maybe some configuration would help what do
you think? Some kind of threshold?

~~~
philjackson
Perhaps a set of sliders for each type of issue which define how often they
might appear. E.G I don't care about 500s right now but would like 50% of the
requests to be slow.

~~~
boyneyy123
Yeah, some interesting thoughts. I will have a think and see what can be done
to extend the Monkey

------
erkanerol
It touched my heart :( I worked more than one year on a service virtualization
project in my previous job with 6-7 people and it has never been used by a
real customer because of really bad management. I am still so angry. Our
product was able to scale thanks to nomad+docker and had a cool ui to
configure services such as rest, swagger, plain http etc.

Alternative \- [https://hoverfly.io/](https://hoverfly.io/)

Enterprise Solutions \- [https://www.ca.com/us/products/ca-service-
virtualization.htm...](https://www.ca.com/us/products/ca-service-
virtualization.html) \- [https://www.microfocus.com/en-us/products/service-
virtualiza...](https://www.microfocus.com/en-us/products/service-
virtualization/overview)

------
theK
We currently use a lot of API blueprint and drakov for this. But having
options like monkeys in it would be a very nice thing! kinda thinking if there
is a middleware for this though.

~~~
boyneyy123
Yeah guess there is no reason why a monkey could not be worked on.

Here is how it works for MockIt, as you said its just some middleware

[https://github.com/boyney123/mockit/blob/master/mockit-
route...](https://github.com/boyney123/mockit/blob/master/mockit-
routes/src/middlewares/chaos-monkey/index.js)

------
philjackson
This is great - thanks for building it.

~~~
boyneyy123
No problem, hope you find it useful

------
vlozko
Something like this would be cool, and probably significantly harder to
implement, for GraphQL.

------
ankit84
Http://beeceptor.com is another hosted one. And it gives named endpoints for
drop-in replacement for API base url.

